# Neuromas - 2nd request please



## coders_rock! (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,

Can you please help? I am confused on whether to use 64776 or 28080. My doctor removed neuromas from the 2nd & 3rd interspaces. What code should I use?

64776 - Excision of neuroma; digital nerve, 1 or both, same digit 
28080 - Excision, interdigital (Morton) neuroma, single, each 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## solocoder (Oct 18, 2013)

28080. Interspace is interdigital.


----------



## OCD_coder (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds more like your provider may have performed a 28080 than the digital nerve.

Lay Description CPT:

Surgery for Morton's neuroma involves removal of the fibrous nerve growth from between the toes. The physician places a tourniquet at the ankle and a small incision is made on the top of the foot between the third and fourth metatarsal bones. The soft tissue is reflected in the web space and the bones are separated. Pressure is applied to the bottom of the foot under the web space causing the neuroma to protrude upward. The neuroma is removed and the nerve trunk is cut to prevent regrowth.


----------

